# Is there any problem putting soffit vents where there aren't any currently?



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

I might be putting on a new roof in the not-too-distant future and I will have the option of a ridge vent with it. I currently have only two gable vents and no soffit vents.

I understand that a ridge vent and gable vents aren't a very good combination, so it's better to have soffits for intake. My older house has a closed overhang and soffits there. Would the best approach be to close the gables off and cut holes under the overhangs and put screens over them?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You will have to evaluate what is there already. Many times an older closed wooden soffit is covered up with aluminum soffit. A hole saw can bore some nice holes in the wood, and then vented soffit can be used. There are calculations that can tell you if you have enough venting in the roof. Sometimes, if given the chance, we have sealed off gable vents and installed new ridge vents to increase the venting.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

You need to also poke your head up in the attic and see what you can accommodate up there.

There are all sorts of soffit venting options and what you decide on will be mostly and aesthetic choice once you have identified your options.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would use a continuous screened soffit vent, installed close to the fascia board for optimum performance. To get your minimum 9 NFVA at soffit, you will need 3" holes - end-to-end, the length of each soffit which may look odd.
http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/CirkVents.html

http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

pp. 616; http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...page&q=attic airflow with gable vents&f=false

Gary


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

Where do you live? If you are in an area subject to wind-driven brush fires, like So Cal, soffit vents are a bad idea. Wind pushes burning embers up into soffit vents and starts a fire in your attic. 

My house is built like yours, just gable vents. I am about to reroof and put in O'Hagin vents, the ember-resistant Fire and Ice line. 
http://www.ohaginvent.com/ 

You put in a row of them low on the roof to intake like soffit vent, and another row high on the roof to exhaust hot air.

I'll be keeping the gable vents, but will be putting 1/8" galvanized screening on the inside to help keep embers from entering.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything in the attic that is combustible should be covered with non-combustible insulation.

Gables will let in just as many embers as soffits.

If his gable vents were enough before, air sealing and insulating the attic floor with further reduce his necessity for ventilation rendering the soffits and or supplemental vents unnecessary.


----------



## Double-A (Dec 13, 2011)

Technically, if you have "enough" ventilation from your gable vents, you don't need another attic ventilation system. We just did a historic renovation roof where the gable vents provided more than enough ventilation. Figure out the Net Free Ventilating Area (NFVA) of your gable vents and compare to your attic square footage.

Otherwise, you can get 4x16 or 8x16 screen aluminum soffit vent covers at the home store.

The gable vents you could just block up with plywood.

Aaron


----------

